# Do you still have your first cube?



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

I just want to know. some people threw theirs away and some still have them in good condition and some have theirs dismantled.

Edit: mine is gone since the core broke, i used to not use my brain and buy a new core


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is completly smooshed in a bag 

and I tried to fix it this mourning


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine's right next to me.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jun 6, 2011)

The cube I learned on was a low-quality dollar store cube, which a friend of mine found in a park. That cube had several pieces break and was discarded. My first Rubik's cube still in good shape gets solved these days.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny timing for this thread. I was just looking through some old boxes this morning and found my first cube. A 10cm $1 bright fluorescent cube with heart shapes on every sticker.:fp

It took me only a few hours to figure out the first two layers but took months to get the last layer which I finally gave in and searched for a solution online. If I hadn't looked online, I wonder how long it would have taken to get that last layer....?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no idea where mine went.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 6, 2011)

i still have my first speedcube, not my first overall cube


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

guys, i am just asking for your very first cube, speed or storebought, the very first cube you ever owned


----------



## Edward (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube is with me, just not in one piece (yayo yaayo)
They're in my parts bag


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 6, 2011)

*My* first cube, yes. 
My *first* cube, no.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube broke in a nice accident with the floor. I have had a bad experience with rubiks brands.
My first speedcube I sold in a garage sale
Next speedcube I got is not my 3 color cube, The next one after that this kid stole, One after that Exploded all the time so a gave it to my cousin. The cube after that one is still in my room, a 2 year old still awesome FI
Lol so that is what happened to all of them!

My first 4x4 corner piece broke...
My first (and only) Sq-1 had a corner break (Still usable just pops a bit)
Pyraminx still alive.
2x2 still alive...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

I threw mine at my sister, and a core arm snapped off. I still have the first two layers, though.

For anyone who cares, I missed my sister and hit a wall.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

why did you throw it at your sister? Anger issues?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 6, 2011)

YESU!
*hugs cube*


----------



## tx789 (Jun 6, 2011)

no it broke in 2009 after 6 months I still have a corner piece he red center ppiece broke off


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 6, 2011)

My first 4x4 was stolen at school. My first 2x2 is now a mod. My first 5x5 is a blank cube. My first 3x3 looked like a train hit it. I think my mom tossed it and got me a new one. Someone rearrangedthe stickers, I flipped out, got a new one. I have the 3rd cube, but the core snapped.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my first cube, which was a storebought cube, and it's now a 4-color Ruben King cube so it doesn't look useless.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 6, 2011)

well, technically yes i do, but my first DIY cube, has been dismantled and is currently undergoing surgery to become a 2x3x3, and i have failed


----------



## satellitedanny (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I still have my first cube ever; a Diansheng that my cousin gave me!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> My first 4x4 was stolen at school. My first 2x2 is now a mod. My first 5x5 is a blank cube. My first 3x3 looked like a train hit it. I think my mom tossed it and got me a new one. Someone rearrangedthe stickers, I flipped out, got a new one. I *have* the 3rd cube, but the core snapped.


 
? dont you mean had?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 6, 2011)

=[ nope. I have maybe my 3rd or so? In pieces? Thing is freakin trashed too.


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 6, 2011)

I made my first cube into a Reuben King/Tri-Cube. I turned my second one into a 3x4x5.


----------



## izovire (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube I solved was thrown away after I broke the core from stepping on it, it was a keychain. My first speed cube (along with a V-7) was stolen by some chicks at club Laguna in Hong Kong.

I'm using my 6th main cube... 1-5 are long gone.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 6, 2011)

The first cube I ever bought was a 25th anniversary cube, which, four years later, took it on the rough side with the tile floor of the dining room. xP
I still have the core, but until then, I thought the pieces weren't salvageable.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 6, 2011)

i chose other since my friend has my 'original' storebought, but I still have my first speedcube in great condition. (A ghost hand II)


----------



## demma (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, a Rubik's 3x3x3.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my very first cube, yes. It was a really crappy knock-off. It's the same kind of plastic and weight as the Rubik's game cube, but it doesn't have the holes in each tile. It also happens to be the worst 3x3 I've ever owned, but I keep it around for sentimental value


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, I still have mine, from early 1981. Actually I have two from that era - one was mine and one was my sister's. I have no idea which one is my first cube, but I have both of them, so I know I have my first one. 

And they don't turn very well; the cubies are so loose that you can shake the cubes and they make great percussion instruments.


----------



## JyH (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine has poo stickers because of the lubricant I originally used on it.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 6, 2011)

boredom+caffeine+stupid friends+baseball bat+Rubik's Cube= Gabbasoft like cube explosion!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine broke, it just exploded in my hands.


----------



## slowhand (Jun 6, 2011)

Still have my first cube, which I received as a gift in 1980 or 81... has the original coloring (white opposite blue, yellow opposite green) and it looks a quite a bit beat up, and isn't the best to use, but still works.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't. It was a walgreen storebought rubik cube. The orange center broke apart.. Then I threw the parts away.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup. Storebought from around... I want to say 2002 or 2003. Still in good condition. Newish stickers. Etc.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have the very first cube I owned, but it was when I was like 10 and could only solve a side. I do have the first cube from when i first got into speedsolving, a rubik's brand from wal-mart. It had been on loan to a friend for a long while, but she traded it out for my old type A recently. It's really not too bad but I can never use it after using my guhong.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup.
Japanese Rubik's cube.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes... sort of...
First cube was a 1980;s cube that was already broken...
First cube i had that wasn't broken was a Rubik's storebought, which has now been restickered into my Ruben king cube, 
which has now been immortalised as a uwr cube


----------



## ardiantoarsadi (Jun 6, 2011)

no.. my first cube sucks... we can only turn a layer like open a mason jar..
but i still have my first speedcube <3


----------



## cy2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, but it's in pieces, Rubik's storebought. Used to use it as a spare parts cube when my main was a Rubik's diy and the tiles started coming off/ pieces going missing after explosions etc. Now it's just lying around.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube was from 1990 and is completely falling apart lol, i still do have it however.


----------



## Thompson (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine broke, but I still have the pieces.


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 6, 2011)

It's still in my bedroom, but there are 4 stickers gone and some are white instead of their original colour.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my first cube, and it isn't dismantled, but it would probably fall apart immediately if I tried speedsolving with it.


----------



## Zbox95 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'ts broken, but I still have it.


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 6, 2011)

I restickered it, lubricated it and then modded it a it. It is a Rubik's 25th anniversary, its been with me for nearly a year, well sice I started cubing and I can get a constant 21 second average.


----------



## stoic (Jun 6, 2011)

Original cube from the 80s: long lost
First cube since I started speedsolving last year: dead and binned


----------



## Goosly (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube was a Rubiks brand, which I painted and sanded one day. A week later, one of the center pieces broke, and so the core can't be used anymore. It just stands with my other cubes, but with the top layer pieces laying apart.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 6, 2011)

First few cubes are long since dead and buried, being Rubik's brand in the early 80s, back in the day when I had far less wrinkles!

My addiction was reinstated last Christmas when my wife made the huge mistake of buying me a Rubik's brand for nostalgic purposes. I still have that, siliconed and sometimes do some PLLs on it to try and counteract my lazy turning style.


----------



## Owen (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup. I've been told it's amazing for a storebought, and it's in great condition.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my Rubik's Game, but one center is so loose, it pops virtually every turn.


----------



## jrb (Jun 6, 2011)

I traded mine to someone.


----------



## Olji (Jun 6, 2011)

i still got mine... partially, one center piece broken, but the corner parts is great to make 1x1s of :3


----------



## Bapao (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, a storebought. It's in for surgery as soon as my new order arrives (core + screw replacement).


----------



## SkouriSkaze (Jun 6, 2011)

Storebought... Have my GuHong next to me right now, my second cube. XD


----------



## panqueque (Jun 6, 2011)

My best friend has my first cube  its a rubik's storebought. She wanted tonlearn how to solve it so i gave it to her... She hasn't figured it out yet haha


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 6, 2011)

My very first cube, a birthday or X-mas gift in the early 80's: NO

The first cube that I bought: YES


----------



## KitKat (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish i still had it.. but my best friend broke it..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2011)

Too much vasaline made a center break off.
MY first DIY, sold it for $33


----------



## Verack (Jun 6, 2011)

I've kept all my old cubes, and never thrown anyone away. I don't know what brand my first one is. Probably something really old and cheap. It's too loose to solve nowadays, it pops whenever someone touches it =)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> MY first DIY, sold it for $33


 
33$!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2011)

I still have my oldest cube's core, but my parents threw away the pieces (thought it was useless without the core... although it was me who dismantled it...).

In fact, the core is in the cube I use now. I use my old storebought core (dunno how it survived the vaseline) with new storebought pieces.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> why did you throw it at your sister? Anger issues?


 
Yes, as a matter of fact, I do. I threw my first guhong at a wall and its core broke as well. Otherwise, I have been very careful with my cubes.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

why did you throw a guhong at the wall? it is very nice with lubricant and did you replace the core?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> why did you throw a guhong at the wall?



Like I said, I was angry. 



> it is very nice with lubricant and did you replace the core?


 
It was very nice, but a few pieces also broke, so it was beyond repair. I bought a new one at Harvard Spring, and lubricated it with 50k wt differential oil. It is now much better than the old one.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

if i were you i would get a cube less worthy to be thrown at a wall. and why did you get angry? you don't have to tell me if it is personal or you don't feel like sharing it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> if i were you i would get a cube less worthy to be thrown at a wall. and why did you get angry? you don't have to tell me if it is personal or you don't feel like sharing it.


 
I was angry because I was over my head in schoolwork (see procrastination) and my mom and brother were taunting me. I just threw a random cube, and it happened to be a really good one.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 6, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I was angry because I was over my head in schoolwork (see procrastination) and my mom and brother were taunting me. I just threw a random cube, and it happened to be a really good one.


 
I only throw storeboughts when I'm angry.
Still have my first cube... it survived being thrown, but it no longer has any stickers due to a different incident.
It's not good enough of a cube to be worth replacing the stickers, but I keep it around for nostalgia.


----------



## HumanDude (Jun 6, 2011)

My first cube was a storebought. I cracked a centre piece when I was cubing at school and accidentally dropped it from the third floor stairwell.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine got stolen from me at school- it was just a rubiks storebought though.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 7, 2011)

my first was stolen and thrown against a wall crappy storebought, sold my second after modding it, and dont really feel anything sentimental over cubes


----------



## ninjabob7 (Jun 17, 2011)

My first cube was an old storebought with flat centers and less crappy stickers than current storeboughts. Still have it, and it's still a great cube - I only stopped using it because it started popping too often. Started out so hard to turn but now it's almost as good as an old type A. It still has all the stickers too (but all peeling at the corners).
Then I had a series of storeboughts that people gave me - two are now my Siamese, one broke after dropping it (I think it had Vaseline in it but that wasn't my doing), and one got really loose but I later made a "hybrid" with the broken-in edges and a modded storebought core + corners.
First DIY was a Ghost Hand, sold it to my brother after I got an Alpha V (as a gift, a month later), and he promptly lost it at school.

Off topic but do other people give you cubes? I have never paid for a storebought and I've owned at least 9.


----------



## RyanO (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my first cube at a career fair. It was a promotional cube with Bloomberg logos on it. I still have it, but I restickered it with Shepherd cube stickers. The Shepherd cube is a mofo to solve by the way.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

define mofo


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 18, 2011)

mine l lubed with vaseline then changed into a siamese, i traded it for a snake


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2011)

Mine broke after the first day I learnt how to solve the cube.


----------



## theace (Jun 18, 2011)

My first cube was a cheapass Rs. 20 cube that I smashed (because it didn't turn well). The next 4 cubes were storeboughts, all of which broke. My first speed cube, the Ghost Hand 1 got stolen in college :\ I'll be buying another GH-I for memory's sake though...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2011)

It's in my sister's car.


----------



## tociva (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes. Actually, its stickers were completely battered from cubing too much with it before I bought a speedcube. I restickered it even though I no longer use it, just to make it look good again. It has a place between my other cubes and I'll keep it forever.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 19, 2011)

No I traded it (storebought). It was praised by this one guy so much that he offered me a CII.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 19, 2011)

My first Rubik's cube broke about 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 19, 2011)

gave it to a friend as a gift, im pretty sure he never used it


----------



## Keban (Jun 20, 2011)

I put other, I have it but the core broke so I put a different core in it. It's actually pretty good.


----------



## rubiksnerd246 (Jun 20, 2011)

the cube i learned on was an original 80's Rubik's brand cube (my moms when she was a kid) so in other words...it sucked....my first cube for SPEED cubing was another rubiks brand one and yes i still hve BOTH those cubes


----------

